# Beyonce's Deja Vu



## aziajs (Jun 14, 2006)

Has anyone heard the new single from her upcoming album, B-Day?  It's called Deja Vu.  I am really feeling it.  And thus continues my love hate relationship with her.  I always really like her music but I am so TIRED of seeing her.  She is everywhere I turn.  Half the time I am thinking, "ho sit down!"  

http://media.putfile.com/Beyonce---Deja-Vu-81


----------



## devin (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah that song is jammin'! I really like it! If this is any sign of what her entire album will be like I will definitely be buying! I really enjoyed her first album.


----------



## lightnlovly (Jun 14, 2006)

I still jam to her 1st album!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 15, 2006)

This song was straight. Better than I thought it would be. I'm not a real Jay Z fan, he never really talks about anything special. LOL The single is cool though, I'm sure it will be a hit. I've lost interest in new music these days.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 12, 2006)

meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't like it at all.. i'm kinda over her...


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't like it at all.. i'm kinda over her..._

 





 Although I'm pretty sure it'll grow on me one of these days


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 14, 2006)

hmm, as with any beyonce song it needs to grow on me first, just cuz it's always this huge thing, but i really like it so far


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 14, 2006)

I saw the video the other day. I was not impressed by it. She looked like she was trying to be Tina Turner. Doing the dance moves, and some of the outfits looked very Tina.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw the video as well and was equally unimpressed.  Very.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 15, 2006)

Im not really feeling this one from her...


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Jul 19, 2006)

I am not feeling it at all either... the video too... unimpressed.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 19, 2006)

I like it a lot and I like the video too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is so beautiful.


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 19, 2006)

Okay Im a wannabe vocalist... LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was speaking about this cut w/ my vocal coach and we both agree that this song is out of her range. She stretched this one a little too far.. If she were to bring it down about a half octave, it would be hot. 

HOWEVER, the song itself has the makings of a 2006 summer jam. She did throw down on the BET awards... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its just that Im kinda over her too. I appreciate what shes tryin to do but sweetie.. go away.. gwon now.. gwon.. LOL:spy:  but she is what the media makes her out to be, I guess thats the best way I can put it?


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 19, 2006)

Okaaaaaaaaay and I just watched the video.  The girl is bad.. her body makes me wanna slit my wrists like SERIOUSLY.  The African dance moves at the end kinda threw me off. There was one scene that reminded me of the Maroon 5 'She Will Be Loved' video.  Other than that, I thought it was appropriate.  My favorite look is prolly the turquoise.. I dunno, that might change.  *sigh*  Why couldnt I be Beyonce... dag..


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 19, 2006)

So, I'm feelin the song....I juss saw the video yesterday--she looked great, but uhh she kinda scared me in that video!  Was she havin seizures? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was impressed with the fact that she completed her upcoming album in 2 weeks w/o really tellin anybody about (management, fam etc.)...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_Okaaaaaaaaay and I just watched the video.  The girl is bad.. her body makes me wanna slit my wrists like SERIOUSLY.  The African dance moves at the end kinda threw me off. There was one scene that reminded me of the Maroon 5 'She Will Be Loved' video.  Other than that, I thought it was appropriate.  My favorite look is prolly the turquoise.. I dunno, that might change.  *sigh*  Why couldnt I be Beyonce... dag.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha ha, that african dance had me like wtf! What is that? I dont' know, I think I'm just over her. She seems a lil extra to me.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 
_So, I'm feelin the song....I juss saw the video yesterday--she looked great, but uhh she kinda scared me in that video!  Was she havin seizures? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was impressed with the fact that she completed her upcoming album in 2 weeks w/o really tellin anybody about (management, fam etc.)..._

 
Dang two weeks! I didn't know that. I can give her props for that.


----------



## user46 (Jul 23, 2006)

beyonce is my idol ;-)


----------



## user6 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm not really into music that's not alternative or rock of some sort, but I love Jay-Z! and if he loves Beyonce, then so do I!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jul 31, 2006)

definetly not my cuppa


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 7, 2006)

urgh i hate this AND the vid
it was super bad 
esp the dance with jay z
embarrasing


----------



## aziajs (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_urgh i hate this AND the vid
it was super bad 
esp the dance with jay z
embarrasing_

 
Didn't she look like a fool?!?!?!?  She played herself with that one.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Ha ha, that african dance had me like wtf! What is that? I dont' know, I think I'm just over her. She seems a lil extra to me._

 
 The african dance was what I believe is a tribute to Josephine Baker. Remember the bananas? Notice the similarities in costumes?


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

I love the video because its different and she went outside the box. It was a big risk doing the African Dancing, she threw the Samba in there too, She is a true performer.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 8, 2006)

i cringe at her dancing...

if that was your friends in the middle of a dance floor doin that...

wouldnt you die of embarrasment?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_i cringe at her dancing...

if that was your friends in the middle of a dance floor doin that...

wouldnt you die of embarrasment?_

 
LOL!!  Right.  Has anyone seen Kelis' "Bossy" video?  I know someone who does that dance at the clubs.  I was TOO through.  LOL!


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_LOL!!  Right.  Has anyone seen Kelis' "Bossy" video?  I know someone who does that dance at the clubs.  I was TOO through.  LOL!_

 
the bossy dance has nothing compared to beyonces seizure


----------

